# What do you charge? Residential



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, im new to the plowing bus and am wondering what your average rates for resdidential driveways are. please include 1. approximate lenght and 2. if you do the sidewalk or not


One more question is it even worth getting into driveways with an 01 1500HD 6L crew cab short box or is it to long of a truck. Would i be better off to go for some commercial lots instead of many residentials?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Workaholic said:


> Hi, im new to the plowing bus and am wondering what your average rates for resdidential driveways are. please include 1. approximate lenght and 2. if you do the sidewalk or not
> 
> One more question is it even worth getting into driveways with an 01 1500HD 6L crew cab short box or is it to long of a truck. Would i be better off to go for some commercial lots instead of many residentials?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


--HI workaholic--I personally think? larger Commerical lots are Easyer to DO?--as all residential are kinda Tight--& theres usually kids toys ect left in the drive some where?--Bicycles--Ect--& other Things?--I prefer a Short wheel base Truck for Plowing--like my 88 Dodge 4 X 4 short bed-- & at times its Too Long--I just finished installing an 8ft fisher on my Dodge late last winter & w/ the Prices of parts--Fuel & what mechanics charge--per Hour!--People are hounding ME to Do their Yards next-- Winter?-but-having been plowing for over 50 yrs--I don*t see how? any One!--can make any Money Plowing Snow?--as One Break Down will Cost far More than You can make Plowing Snow!--& I*M Not attempting to Discourage any ONE just telling IT like it IS!--there are many Problems connected w/ Plowing--# ONE! is every One wants to be Plowed Out FIRST--Businesses are # ONE! of Coures! & people have to get to Work!--so Your Phone Rings Off the WALL!--& everyOne has an Excuse? as to WHY? theres had to be Done First?--& some Linger Snow Storms last several Days--so You have to make Repeated Trips to Keep every Ones Yards Open until the Storms finally Over & You can Clean Up every Body!--& theres usually a Couple of Very WET & Heavy storms that get packed down & Dam near Impossible? to clean UP Good!--& don*t Forget!-when You start Early!--most Yards will be Full? of Vehicles! & that means You gotta Go Back!--& some Won*t Start? & their Snow Bound!--I--usually used to GO Plow Out the snow Bank left by the highway Plow!--open UP the End of the Yard!--& Plow in as Far as Possibe?--giving the Customers a Chance to Get Out!--& the Same w/ Businesses just Open Them UP!--so Customers can get In!--so YOU SEE! I have Listed just a Few of the Many NEGITIVES of Plowing as theres MORE I assure YOU!-like People STUCK--do YOU drive On BY or STOP & Pull Them OUT?--& theres Kids out there Spinning Around & getting into all kinds of mishaps?--that should be Home in BED!--& at over $2.00 a Gallon for FUEL!--Plowing Snow any-Where?--is Costly-- Personally I think? I*LL just DO Mine & My Sons! YARDS & let Who Ever? Do All the Others!--as I*M Retired & getting UP in the Wee Hours to GO Plow some One Elses Yard Don*T interest ME all that Much! & I can Plow Mine & My Sons whanever I get To IT--& I won*t have To HURRY! because every ones Calling every five Minutes!--NOPE! I don*t want to Plow attmpting to make a Buck Any more!


----------

